# [System] Mixte entre x86_64 & x86 (kernel & soft)

## versus8

Bonsoir,

J'aimerais savoir s'il était possible d'installer une Gentoo 64 bits (niveau kernel, modules, pilotes) mais de restreindre les programmes en 32 bits (seuls certains logiciels pourraient bénéficier de l'avantage du 64 bits, du genre traitement photo, video, logiciel compression/décompression, GCC/uclibc, etc).

Je pense que je dois DL l'ISO 64 bits Multilib et compiler le kernel en 64 bits avec les caps 32 bits.

Mais comment procéder à la compilation des sources au coup par coup ? Dois-je modifier mon CFLAGS en -march=I386 ?

La raison pour laquelle je me pose cette question, c'est que je souhaite optimiser au mieux la RAM sur mon laptop qui dispose de 2 Go (avec 1 CPU Intel Core2Duo 1.5 GHz). Il me semble que pour un environnement bureautique, il n'est pas utile d'être full 64 bits sans avoir un minimum de RAM. Mais j'aimerais bénéficier des avantages du 64 bits pour optimiser les calculs à virgule flottante de certains logiciels.

Merci par avance pour vos conseils.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Il suffit simplement d'avoir une gentoo en 32 bits.

Par contre, je ne sais pas comment compiler un noyau en 64 bits avec un GCC en 32 bits, ni ne vois l'utilité d'un noyau 64 bits et d'un système en 32 bits.

Perso, j'ai un AMD64 avec 2 GO et je suis en 64  bits, et ça marche bien.

La meilleure réponse à ta question, théoriquement, serait d'utiliser l'architecture "x32", mais elle n'est pas au point:

- tout ne compile pas correctement

- quasi aucune optimisation en assembleur ne fonctionne, on passe très souvent au code non optimisé.

----------

## versus8

Peut-être avec GCC dans un slot puis un eselect ?

Je ne sais pas non plus :p

hmmm... je vais tester pour voir ^^

----------

## xaviermiller

Non, ça ne marchera pas.

Ne te casse pas la tête, passe en full 64 bits ou full 32 bits.

----------

## versus8

Merci beaucoup pour tes réponses, je vais donc trancher selon tes conseils  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Exact, ça va être une horreur à gérer, il va falloir tout compiler en double ou presque, pour un gain de RAM ridicule. L'effort n'en vaut vraiment pas la chandelle.

A la limite se pencher sur l'architecture x32 (https://sites.google.com/site/x32abi/) qui est supportée par gentoo en théorie, mais vu la jeunesse du truc, ça risque de ne pas être de tout repos non plus...

----------

## xaviermiller

X32 ne va pas être plus rapide, bien au contraire : la plupart du code optimisé en assembleur est désactivé...

----------

## guilc

Le code assembleur reste marginal (un peu dans ffmpeg, mplayer et c'est à peu près tout).

Par contre, ça satisfait la demande initiale : utiliser les jeux d'instruction et registres x64 tout en conservant des pointeurs 32bits qui sont en théorie la cause de l'augmentation de consommation de RAM (dans la vraie vie, je considère quand même que c'est un faux argument, cette augmentation n'est pas significative au point d'être gênante)

----------

## versus8

OK, finalement j'ai opter pour la solution du full 64 bits  :Smile: 

Je me pencherai donc plutôt sur un allègement de ma Gentoo avec un WM light, et une alternative à X, genre DirectFBGL (si cela existe dans portage ou dans un overlay).

Reste à savoir si c'est pas trop compliqué :p

En tout cas merci encore pour vos conseils ^^

----------

## xaviermiller

Heuu... mon PC le plus puissant (6 ans) est en AMD64x2 avec 2 GO de RAM, sans pour cela être aussi "light" que tu le veuilles. Sans parler du laptop Atom d'où je poste (Razor-QT, qupzilla, abiword, gnumeric... mais qt-creator)

----------

## kwenspc

 *versus8 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je me pencherai donc plutôt sur un allègement de ma Gentoo avec un WM light, et une alternative à X, genre DirectFBGL (si cela existe dans portage ou dans un overlay).
> 
> 

 

Un bon ptit wm bien léger c'est suffisant (awesome, ion, dwm), X ça bouffe vraiment pas grand chose cpu comme ram, c'est un petit soucis sur les applis qui demande à tirer parti à fond de la CG.

Mais 2Go ça va, même en 64bits. Après tu n'as pas dis exactement quel en serait l'utilisation.

----------

